# Rogers Clone - All Grain



## ledgenko (13/8/11)

L&G .... The wife has fallen for Rogers just at the right time ... I need some new kit such as scales and immersion heaters ... anyone got a recipe for this beer ??? 

Matt


----------



## barls (13/8/11)

the isb boys made one a few years ago now that was pretty good. im sure its in the data base but here you go

isb roger clone

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Minimum OG: 1.030 SG Maximum OG: 1.038 SG
Minimum FG: 1.008 SG Maximum FG: 1.013 SG
Minimum IBU: 10 IBU Maximum IBU: 25 IBU
Minimum Color: 12.0 SRM Maximum Color: 25.0 SRM


Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 28.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 21.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 21.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.028 SG Expected OG: 1.037 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG Apparent Attenuation: 72.9 %
Expected ABV: 3.6 % Expected ABW: 2.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 31.3 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 10.3 SRM
BU:GU ratio: 0.85 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 80.0 % 
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 3.000 kg 94.0 % 4.1 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.070 kg 2.2 % 2.1 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Dark Crystal 0.070 kg 2.2 % 3.1 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Chocolate Malt 0.050 kg 1.6 % 7.6 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
UK Golding 5.5 % 37 g 30.0 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Cascade 4.5 % 45 g 1.3 Loose Pellet Hops 1 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When


Yeast
DCL S-04-SafAle English Ale


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (68C/154F)

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 68 degC 60


----------

